# Assassin Snail vs Apple Snail



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it possible for Assassin Snail eat Yellow Apple Snail or Apple Snail can hide behind the door?


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

Daniil said:


> Is it possible for Assassin Snail eat Yellow Apple Snail or Apple Snail can hide behind the door?


Not a good idea to put two type of snail in same tank.

James


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I had Assassin and Nerite snails in my tank and the Assassins don't bother the Nerites (too big for them I believe) but they're good hunters of ponds and MTS


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Assassin Snail vs. Apple Snail sounds like something Myth busters should test. Who knows what Jamie would blow up in that episode.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

If the AS are hungry they will follow the slime path left by the other snails and they can gang up and kill the larger snails. 
I lost an Nertie that was about 3/4 of an inch. I did not see the hunt, only the aftermath (empty snail). I moved them out to a tank with only MTS, they got all the adult MTS in a few days.


----------

